# Help filling in Censos form



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

For those who are having trouble filling in the pink form marked Dwelling this needs to be done by residents and Non resident here between 21 march 10 April . so here it is in English


1st first line is the street / Ave
3rd line: door number : same line next box: floor same line next box:side
4th line Place
5th 1st box post code 7 numbers : next box same line :City
6th Phone number Next box same line Email

2
Does the dwelling have running water?
When the dwelling has running water in the kitchen or bathroom outside, in the
yard for example, you should indicate Yes.
Yes, connected to the public water supply system 1
Yes, connected to a private water supply system 2
No, but there is running water in the building 3
No running water is available 4
3
Does the dwelling have a toilet?
A discharge mechanism is considered to be a flushing cistern, flow metering
device or other mechanism to discharge water inside the toilet.
Yes, with a discharge mechanism 1
Yes, without a discharge mechanism 2
No, but there is running water in the building 3
No toilet is available 4
4
Does the dwelling have bathing or shower facilities
Do not consider the mere existence of a washbasin, or makeshift installations
in suspended recipients which, when filled manually, are used as a shower, as
constituting bathing or shower facilities.
Yes----------------------- 1 No------------------------ 2
5
Does the dwelling have a sewage disposal system?
Only the permanent installation enabling the evacuation of waste water to
the exterior of the dwelling is considered as a sewage disposal system.
Yes, connected to the public sewage system 1
Yes, connected to a private sewage system (septic tank,...) 2
Yes, other type (open septic tank, ditch,...) 3
No sewage disposal system available 4

6Does the dwelling have air conditioning?
Yes----------------------- 1 No------------------------

7
What is the main type of heating available in this dwelling?
Indicate only one - the one used most frequently.
Central heating 1
Non-central heating
Open fireplace 2
Heat recuperator 3
Mobile devices (electric heaters, gas heaters,...) 4
Fixed devices (salamander stove, wall heaters,...) 5
8What is the main source of energy used for heating this
dwelling?
8
Indicate only one - the one used most frequently.
Electricity 1
Wood, coal or other solid fuels 2
Petrol, diesel or other liquid fuels 3
Natural gas, propane, butane or other gaseous fuels 4
Other (solar energy, geothermal,...) 5

None---------------------------------------------------------- 6 Go to question 9
9
Indicate the useful floor space
The useful floor space corresponds to the sum of the areas of all the
compartments of the dwelling including the circulation areas. Do not include
balconies and terraces even if they have been closed.
Less than 30 m2---------------- 1
30 m2 - 39 m2-------------------- 2 
40 m2 - 49 m2-------------------- 3
50 m2 - 59 m2-------------------- 4
60 m2 - 79 m2-------------------- 5

80 m2 - 99 m2-------------------- 6
100 m2 - 119 m2--------------- 7
120 m2 - 149 m2---------------- 8
150 m2 - 199 m2---------------- 9
200 m2 or more----------------- 10

10Indicate the number of rooms of the dwelling
Do not include the kitchen, bathrooms, corridors, pantries, marquees,
balconies with less than 4 m2 and rooms dedicated exclusively to an economic
activity.
Number of rooms -----------------------------------------------------------

If your dwelling is improvised, a shack or a mobile housing unit (a motor
caravan, for example), you have finished completing this questionnaire.
If this is not your case, proceed to question 1 1 .

11
Does the dwelling have a parking space or garage?
Only consider the parking spaces that belong to this dwelling. If you use a
rented or ceded parking space that does not belong to this dwelling, do not
include it.

Yes, for 1 motor vehicle------------------------------------------------------------
Yes, for 2 motor vehicles ----------------------------------------------------------
Yes, for 3 or more motor vehicles------------------------------------------------
No----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


12 What is your occupancy status concerning this dwelling ?

Owner or co-owner----------------------------------------------------------------- 1
Owner under a collective property regime
of a housing cooperative---------------------------------------------------------- 2
Tenant or sub-tenant---------------------------------- 3 Go to question 14
Other situation------------------------------------------ 4 Go to question 17
(granted free of charge, caretaker,...) 
13
Do you pay financial charges resulting from the purchase
of this dwelling
You have financial expenses if you purchased this dwelling through a bank
loan or other loan that has not been fully paid, or a leasehold. Other monthly
expenses with this dwelling, such as the condominium for example, are not
considered purchasing costs.?
If yes, indicate the group corresponding to the monthly amount in
Euros
0
Less than EUR 75 ------------ 1
EUR 75 - EUR 99,99 --------- 2
EUR 100 - EUR 149,99 ------ 3
EUR 150 - EUR 199,99 ------ 4
EUR 200 - EUR 249,99 ------ 5
EUR 250 - EUR 299,99 ------ 6
07
08
09
10
11
12
13
EUR 300 - EUR 349,99 ------ 7
EUR 350 - EUR 399,99 ------ 8
EUR 400 - EUR 499,99 ------ 9
EUR 500 - EUR 649,99 ------ 10
EUR 650 - EUR 799,99 ------ 11
800 Euros or more----------- 12

no 13


If you answered question you have finished completing this
questionnaire.
Complete the household and individual questionnaires

What type of lease contract is associated with this
dwelling?
14
Fixed-term contract----------------------------------------------------------------- 1
Contract of indefinite duration -------------------------------------------------- 2
Social rent contract----------------------------------------------------------------- 3
Sublet------------------------------------------------------ 4 Go to question 16

15

When was the lease contract for this dwelling
celebrated?
Indicate the date of the contract in force. The initial date must be indicated
regardless of subsequent updates to the value of the rent.
Before 1975--------------------- 1
1975 - 1986---------------------- 2
1987 - 1990---------------------- 3
1991 - 2000---------------------- 4
2001 - 2005---------------------- 5
2006 - 2011---------------------- 6

16
If the rent is not paid on a monthly basis, convert it to the corresponding monthly
amount.
Which group corresponds to the monthly rental value of
this dwelling?
16
Less than EUR 20 -------------- 1
EUR 20 - EUR 34.99 ----------- 2
EUR 35 - EUR 49,99 ----------- 3
EUR 50 - EUR 74,99 ----------- 4
EUR 75 - EUR 99,99 ----------- 5
EUR 100 - EUR 149,99 -------- 6
EUR 150 - EUR 199,99 -------- 7
EUR 200 - EUR 299,99 -------- 8
EUR 300 - EUR 399,99 -------- 9
EUR 400 - EUR 499,99 -------- 10
EUR 500 - EUR 649,99 -------- 11
650 Euros or more------------- 12

17 Who i s the owner of the dwelling?
Private individuals or private companies------------------------------------- 1
Ascendants or descendants (parents, grandparents, sons,...)-------------- 2
State, autonomous public institutes or other
non-profit institutes---------------------------------------------------------------- 3
Local authorities (municipal councils and parish councils)------------------- 4
State-owned companies---------------------------------------------------------- 5
Housing cooperatives-------------------------------------------------------------- 6

hope this helps


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Please Note: there are 2 other form that need to be filled in for residents, 
Household questionnaire / Questionário de família
Individual Questionnaire / Questionário individual
this you need to do yourself or get help from another source


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

This link will lead you to the website that shows all the Census forms in English, click where it says "English"

just read them on line and fill in the Portuguese equivalent form, or enter the info on the online form, if you find that easier.

https://censos2011.ine.pt/ecensoswebaux/questionariospapel.aspx


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*your reply*



omostra06 said:


> This link will lead you to the website that shows all the Census forms in English, click where it says "English"
> 
> just read them on line and fill in the Portuguese equivalent form, or enter the info on the online form, if you find that easier.
> 
> https://censos2011.ine.pt/ecensoswebaux/questionariospapel.aspx


Thanks Derek, I did have the link , But thought I was not allowed to post it in the forum, so was playing it safe, all the best


----------

